# Online Hardware bestellen - Wie findet man den seriösesten Händler mit dem besten Support?



## Tim1974 (11. August 2018)

*Online Hardware bestellen - Wie findet man den seriösesten Händler mit dem besten Support?*

Hallo,

jeder Onlinehändler wirbt ja damit, wie kundefreundlich und toll er sei, manche haben dieses Trusted-Zertifikat, oder eine positive Bewertung einer Nutzerumfrage oder eines Onlinemagazins als Werbung, nur ist es im Einzelfall schwer, wenn man selbst noch keine Erfahrungen hat zu erkennen, wem man vertrauen kann und wo man vorsichtig sein sollte.
Auch die Nutzerbewertungen sind dafür nicht immer hilfreich, weil man ja nicht wissen kann, ob negative Bewertungen vom Seitenbetreiber einfach gelöscht werden und so ein fälschlicherweise positives Bild erzeugt wird, ebenso können negative Bewertungen auch bewußt von der Konkurrenz erfolgen um den Anbieter zu unrecht mies darzustellen...

Also wie bzw. woran erkenne ich eurer Meinung nach einen absolut vertrauenserweckenden Online-Shop, der es auch mit dem Datenschutz ernst nimmt und persönliche Daten nicht weiter gibt?

Ihr könnt mir auch gerne hier ein paar Anbieter nennen, ich hab mal ganz bewußt bis jetzt keine erwähnt.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2018)

*AW: Online Hardware bestellen - Wie findet man den seriösesten Händler mit dem besten Support?*

Es gab hier mal einen Erfahrungsthread zu Onlineanbietern. Muss man nur wieder ausgraben.
Generell sollte man sich vor allem informieren wie mit Reklamationen umgegangen wird. Schlichtes Liefern der Ware in <7 Tagen nach Bezahlung kann jeder ernstzunehmende Shop. 
Zum Datenschutz gibt es in der EU ja nun extrem strikte Vorgaben, da wird sich kein Deutscher Shop dran vorbei trauen.


----------



## Malkolm (11. August 2018)

*AW: Online Hardware bestellen - Wie findet man den seriösesten Händler mit dem besten Support?*

Das beste Gesamtpaket gibt es meiner Meinung nach bei Amazon (direkt Amazon, kein Marktplatz). Meist unter den günstigsten Anbietern und ein traumhafter Support was Reklamationen etc. angeht.
Alternate ist ebenfalls vorbildlich was den Support angeht, preislich aber eher im oberen Mittelfeld.
Mindfactory und caseking sind oft die Preiskönige, dafür erhält man dort auch schonmal Rückläufer oder muss ein paar Wochen auf die Ware warten.

Wirkliche Probleme hatte ich aber noch mit keinem der Händler.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Online Hardware bestellen - Wie findet man den seriösesten Händler mit dem besten Support?*

Ich werd mal nach dem Thread suchen.

Aber ich möchte hier trotzdem mal Fragen, wie die Erfahrungen mit "Mindfactory", "Computeruniverse", "Compuland", "VibuOnline", "Drive City", "Alternate", "Comtech", und "allestechnik" sind?



Malkolm schrieb:


> Mindfactory und caseking sind oft die  Preiskönige, dafür erhält man dort auch schonmal Rückläufer oder muss  ein paar Wochen auf die Ware warten.



Genau das will ich vermeiden, daß ich wieder Rückläufer bekomme, denn bei meinem früheren Händler, den ich hier bewußt nicht erwähnen möchte, hab ich anscheinend so gut wie nur Rückläufer bekommen die großenteils auch noch defekt waren.
Ein günstiger Preis ist mir wichtig, aber im Vergleich zu einwandfreier originalverpackter Ware, die vor mir noch niemand hatte, ist der Preis dann schon fast eher nebensächlich.


----------



## onlygaming (11. August 2018)

*AW: Online Hardware bestellen - Wie findet man den seriösesten Händler mit dem besten Support?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte hier trotzdem mal Fragen, wie die Erfahrungen mit "Mindfactory", "Compuland", "VibuOnline", "Drive City", "Alternate" sind?



Bei all denen kannst du guten Gewissens bestellen, habe bei Mindfactory schon über 15 Bestellungen getätigt, alles Neuware. Noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. August 2018)

*AW: Online Hardware bestellen - Wie findet man den seriösesten Händler mit dem besten Support?*

Alternate: sehr guter Service, keine Rückläufer, gesalzene Preise.
Caseking: ebenfalls guter Service, keine Rückläufer, angemessene Preise.
Amazon: händlerabhängig. Teils schlechte Qualität, lange Lieferzeiten, schlechter Service - niedrige Preise.
Comtech: guter Service, keine Rückläufer, teils günstige Preise.
Mindfactory: guter Service, keine Rückläufer, gute Preise.

Alles meine eigenen, subjektiven Erfahrungen.

P.S.: Wann wird denn das erste Teil geliefert?
Dürfen wir schon das erste Bier bestellen?


----------



## Tim1974 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Online Hardware bestellen - Wie findet man den seriösesten Händler mit dem besten Support?*

Die ersten Teile sind ja eh schon hier: Gehäuse, Gehäuselüfter und das externe optische Laufwerk.

Ich muß mich bezüglich online Bestellen noch ein Bischen informieren und die Seiten der Händler durchforsten, was ich kaufen will weiß ich ja schon recht sicher, das dauert dann nicht mehr lange.

Bezüglich Amazon, mit deren Webseite kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden, selten eine Seite erlebt, die ich so unübersichtlich fand und so super günstig scheinen die auch nicht zu sein, dafür anscheinend sehr lange Rückgabefristen...


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Online Hardware bestellen - Wie findet man den seriösesten Händler mit dem besten Support?*

Amazon ist auch eher ein riesiger Marktplatz, als ein spezialisierter Computerladen.
Aber auch andere Läden werden immer grösser, siehe zB Alternate mit TV und Gartenshop.
Ist halt die gleiche Entwicklung wie bei den Lebensmittelläden.
Die kleinen Tante Emma Läden sterben immer mehr aus.


----------



## MircoSfot (11. August 2018)

*AW: Online Hardware bestellen - Wie findet man den seriösesten Händler mit dem besten Support?*

Hardware suchen hier GEIZHALS.EU am besten mit VPN.
Kaufen am besten hier: Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen Elektronik & mehr online kaufen '|' ALTERNATE Online Shop  Beratung ist bei beiden gut und seriös sind sie auch.
Zum anfassen und draufschlagen: Mediamarkt und Saturn.

Also so mache ich es immer


----------



## RtZk (11. August 2018)

*AW: Online Hardware bestellen - Wie findet man den seriösesten Händler mit dem besten Support?*

Wenn ich etwas bestellen will und es ist bei Amazon nicht wesentlich teurer, dann bestelle ich immer bei Amazon, es gibt eigentlich keinen Händler der einen besseren Service hat, die Waren sind (ok, mit Prime) super schnell da, mit Reklamationen gab es bei mir noch nie ein Problem und es wird super schnell bearbeitet, selbst in Fällen wo der Hersteller eigentlich keine Garantie gibt haben sie die Ware trotzdem wieder genommen und ich habe den vollen! Kaufpreis zurückerhalten, obwohl das Produkt 1,5 Jahre alt war.

Ansonsten ist Mindfactory auch immer Top, niedrige Preise, vergleichsweise flotter Versand und so wie ich es erlebt habe, freundlicher Kundenservice, Garantiefall hatte ich hier allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Online Hardware bestellen - Wie findet man den seriösesten Händler mit dem besten Support?*

Ich sollte wohl versuchen von dem Gedanken, alles immer bei einem Händler zu kaufen, irgendwie weg kommen, wenn ich günstig einkaufen will...

Zum Thema Händlerzertifikate, was sagt dieses "Trusted Shops" oder "Geprüfter Online Shop" Zertifikat aus? Kann sich das jeder Händler einfach drauf setzen oder ist das objektiv und von unabhängiger Stelle vergeben?
Bei Mindfactory hab ich diese beiden Zertifikate nämlich nicht gefunden.


----------



## RtZk (11. August 2018)

*AW: Online Hardware bestellen - Wie findet man den seriösesten Händler mit dem besten Support?*

Google zu nutzen ist echt schwer oder?


----------



## Tim1974 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Online Hardware bestellen - Wie findet man den seriösesten Händler mit dem besten Support?*

Also das Trusted-Zertifikat kann ich bei Mindfactory nicht finden, haben die das etwas nicht? Oder suche ich nur nicht gut genug? Oder werben die damit einfach nur nicht?


----------



## LastManStanding (12. August 2018)

*AW: Online Hardware bestellen - Wie findet man den seriösesten Händler mit dem besten Support?*

Ich bestelle seit vielen Jahren nur bei Alternate Hauptsächlich PC Komnponenten aber auch schon Fernseher, Kühlgefrierkombi und Waschmaschine etc. Ich war jedes mal zufrieden ohne Ausnahme.
Die Waschmaschine wurde beim Transport leicht Optisch beschädigt. Telefonisch wurde mir 80€ versichert (380€ Gesamtwert) oder neue Maschine und abholung der beschädigten. Ich musste nur noch Bilder per Email(oder Post) senden, und 10 Stunden später waren die 80€ angewiesen von Alternate. Genauso habe ich ein 2. Crosshair Hero als Ersatz gekauft im Outlet dort hat die CPU Haltevorrichtung gefehlt 2 Tage später war sie da.

Meine beiden Grafikkarten die ich zuletzt kaufte waren quasi schon da nach Bestellung. 980Ti: Abends/Nachmittags um 16.00Uhr bestellt am nächsten Tag lag sie schon vorm PC die 1080Ti war nach nicht mal 23 Stunden da und das beides ohne Express Versand. Die liefern wenn Vorrätig normalerweise immer schnell 1-maximal 3 Tage als längste Wartezeit bei mir. 
Lieber zahle ich 5-10€ bei Alternate mehr für ein Produkt und 3,90€ Versand und schnelle Lieferung. Als mich über lange Versandzeiten und schlechte Reklamatioonen zu Ärgern. Und sooo viel Teurer ist Alternate nicht inclu. Versand. Versandkosten wie bei Mindfactory sind nur bei größeren Bestellungen hinzunehmen ich hab nämlich keinen Bock alles Nachts zu bestellen nur damit ich keinen Versand zahlen muss und dann noch 10€ für manche Bezahlmethoden eine Frechheit. Genau deshalb können die auch immer gut 5€ und mehr Günstiger sein als andere, die wenigsten Kaufen sämtliche Hardware im Bundle.
Wenn man bei Geizhals sucht, sollte man auch immer oben wählen "Inclusive Versand per "Paypal" o.ä." dann sieht das Preisranking völlig anders aus.

Bei Amazon habe ich bei 5 Käufen bisher 3 mal pech gehabt..deshalb sind meine Persöhnlichen Erfahrungen ehr Negative. Drum hab Ich´s dort Aufgegeben..die meisten sind aber zufrieden wie es scheint.
Compuland; VibuOnline, Drive City, und Mindfaktory gehören meiner Meinung nach alle zusammen wenn ich mir die Preise anschaue ich weiß es aber nicht genau. Müsste man Recherchieren. Aber die Auswahl ist ganz gut dort


----------

